# Welcome to Cactus World!



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

WOW! .....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Bobcat Climbs 40-Ft Tall Cactus to Evade Mountain Lion

We’ve all heard of a cat stuck in a tree … but how about a bobcat on top of a cactus?

Nature photographer Curt Fonger captured the above photo of one of North America’s most elusive predators in an unusually precarious position, perched atop a saguaro cactus. The image, taken in Gold Canyon, Arizona, show the wild cat peering down at its unexpected visitors — and seeming quite comfortable in its prickly hiding spot.

 The bobcat had apparently scurried up the cactus in an attempt to escape a nearby mountain lion, and after a few hours, it came down unharmed.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Meanderer

The Cactus Blossoms.......


----------



## Treacle

The beauty of cacti


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*New Moon Cactus Wolf Beer*


----------



## RadishRose

Sissy cactus


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Did you hear about the florist who though he could sell a lot of cactus plants, but nobody bought any? He was stuck with them.

My big cactus. I believe it's a Cereus cochabambensis.


----------



## debodun

My aunt painted a picture of cactus flowers:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

My cacti shakers:


----------



## debodun

Some of my smaller cacti:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## debodun

One excited cactus!


----------



## Meanderer

Suffer from dry skin.....?


----------



## debodun

Zits on steroids!


----------



## Meanderer

Soothing Music for Succulents, Sweet Relaxation Music - Cactus, Jade, Aloe Vera, String of Buttons




"Succulents makes us happy. So make your succulents listen to this music and make them happy too. Music is healing, stress relieving and helps plant growth. And since succulents grow very slowly, it is worth making them listen to slow music every day in hopes that it increase their growth. Enjoy"!!


----------



## Meanderer

What does a wind band concert have to do with this cactus?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Treacle

Picture of my cactus. I think it looks healthy and will try out the music @Meanderer.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Treacle said:


> Picture of my cactus. I think it looks healthy and will try out the music @Meanderer.
> View attachment 131936


Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Lizzie00

These just landed on my front porch a week ago...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Cactus Coffee


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Popeye eats more fiber!


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Kadee

RadishRose said:


>


They grow where I live @RadishRose that are called Prickly pear it’s reported the “Fruit” tastes like  a combination of strawberries / raspberries .
When they are ripe locals scramble to pick and preserve them


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Greeted with open arms!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

Catcus


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Treacle




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

LAWS PROTECTING SAGUARO CACTUSES​
"They are protected under the Native Plant Protection Act. If a person is caught cutting down a saguaro it is actually considered a felony criminal damage charge that can result in 25 years in prison. Any other type of vandalism, theft and attempts to transplant the cactus will also result in pricey fees and jail time.

In order to legally remove and transplant one elsewhere, the land owner’s permission and a permit is required. In other areas such as any National Park Land, a saguaro cannot be removed."

https://hikephoenix.net/2018/08/28/laws-protecting-saguaro-cactuses/


----------



## MarkinPhx

This is a very famous incident in the Phoenix area. Once a man shot at a Saguaro (sadly many do) and the Saguaro fell on him and killed him.

http://archive.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/news/articles/20100407clay0408.html


----------



## jerry old

deleted


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun

Shakers (these aren't mine, though)


----------



## Meanderer

Citroën C4 Cactus​


----------



## debodun

This glass compote was made by Fenton and the pattern is called "Cactus". Glows under UV light.




There more info here, if you care to look.

*https://www.glassviews.com/Fenton/Cactus/index.htm*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish

debodun said:


> This glass compote was made by Fenton and the pattern is called "Cactus". Glows under UV light.
> 
> View attachment 138532
> View attachment 138533
> 
> There more info here, if you care to look.
> 
> *https://www.glassviews.com/Fenton/Cactus/index.htm*



Wow, they are gorgeous, thank you for the link Deb.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish

*Owl Cactus*


----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_My Heroes have always been Cacti!_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Absolutely love this, it's so pretty.*


----------



## RadishRose

Gorgeous!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*So pretty.*


----------



## Tish

OMG, the colour of this is amazing.


----------



## mellowyellow

Such lovely pictures, never knew they could be so beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*So unusual, almost looks alien.*


----------



## Tish

*Wow so pretty.  *


----------



## Tish




----------



## debrakay

These photos are amazing!  God did a very good job!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Wow! So beautiful.*


----------



## Meanderer

When The Cactus Is In Bloom Jimmie Rodgers​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Prickly Pear Wine homemadeCactus Fruit WineHealthy Homemade Wine NO Sugar Added8.7% Alcohol​


----------



## Tish

Meanderer said:


> Prickly Pear Wine homemadeCactus Fruit WineHealthy Homemade Wine NO Sugar Added8.7% Alcohol​


Wow! That is amazing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*Wow! So beautiful.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*So pretty.*


----------



## Tish

*Wow, the color is stunning.  *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SetWave

Meanderer said:


> Bobcat Climbs 40-Ft Tall Cactus to Evade Mountain Lion
> 
> We’ve all heard of a cat stuck in a tree … but how about a bobcat on top of a cactus?
> 
> Nature photographer Curt Fonger captured the above photo of one of North America’s most elusive predators in an unusually precarious position, perched atop a saguaro cactus. The image, taken in Gold Canyon, Arizona, show the wild cat peering down at its unexpected visitors — and seeming quite comfortable in its prickly hiding spot.
> 
> The bobcat had apparently scurried up the cactus in an attempt to escape a nearby mountain lion, and after a few hours, it came down unharmed.


Any port in a storm.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish

*Wow!  *


----------



## Tish

*Stunning!*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish

*Wow!*


----------



## Meanderer

Henry & The Great Cactus Con | Henry Danger​It’s the great Cactus Con and Kid Danger (Jace Norman) has to protect the valuable cactus from a group of angry civilians! Can he save the cactus with the help of Captain Man (Cooper Barnes), Charlotte (Riele Downs) and Piper (Ella Anderson) or is it doomed?


----------



## MarciKS

morning @Meanderer


----------



## Meanderer

MarciKS said:


> morning @Meanderer
> View attachment 154752


good morning!


----------



## Tish

*Wow! Apparently, they are very smelly.*


----------



## Tish

*Stunning!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Wow, that color is gorgeous.*


----------



## Tish

*Seriously, I don't care how bad they smell, I want one.*


----------



## SetWave

Peyote


----------



## Tish

*So beautiful.  *


----------



## Tish

*So pretty.*


----------



## Meanderer

a Cactus Story​Steve the cactus breaks down how the universe works.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

*Love the colors.  *


----------



## Tish

*So very unusual.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

BIG CITY DRIVER!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Flowering Cactus: How To Make Cactus Bloom [All Year Round]


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Meanderer

MR. BIG!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Llynn




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

*This one is called Night Queen and only blooms at night.*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Timetrvlr

When we lived in Tombstone, AZ, we bought a new doublewide mobile home and then landscaped it with desert plants. I found a patch of thorn-less prickly pear cactus and cut off a pad from each. I planted several pads in the front yard and then covered each about halfway then watered them. They grew like crazy as long as I watered and they grew to several feet high. 

I needed some green "lawn" so I found a lady with a low-growing succulent and she gave me some plants. Again, I planted and watered them for a while. The following year I had a beautiful patch of "lawn" 4' X 6' that never needed mowing.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

New Mexico Snowstorm


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Meanderer

_Color me Cactus........_


----------



## Victor

I joined a cactus club where I live. True. People stood around watched films about cactus. No cactus there in Illinois. Supermarket sells them for eating here. My fave is prickly pear


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Cactus Coffee


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Courtesy of @katlupe


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Meanderer

Watercolor Cacti 3 - Cactus Collection - Angelique Abare


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## CinnamonSugar

deleted


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Long lines of thirsty Cacti formed in front of The Coffee Shop early today...... *


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

cactus ordering pizza -


----------



## Meanderer

_Pizza ordering a Cactus -
_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

​


----------

